# What does everyone think of Mr Aqua substrate



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

I always thought of it as amozonias cheaper alternative. Its like the same stuff but leaches less ammonia. The black is nice


----------



## shawnhu (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone know if it's sold in NYC?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

AW0L said:


> I always thought of it as amozonias cheaper alternative. Its like the same stuff but leaches less ammonia. The black is nice


It's not cheaper than amazonia, it's more expensive, even at a wholesale level.

However, the tradeoff is that it's much nicer looking than amazonia, and keeps its form much longer. Works great for planted tanks and shrimp. It has an initial ammonia spike, but after a week of daily large water changes and it's all gone.

I love it personally, but no longer carry it due to people rather spending 30 bucks on ADA soil as opposed to this since it's "offbrand"


----------



## tcampbell (Jun 8, 2006)

That's strange. Here in Taiwan it is less than half the price of ADA soil. It is used a lot for that reason. there are two colors, black and a dark brown.


----------



## tooms (Feb 28, 2011)

It costs less than half the price of ADA AS here as well. The guy at my LFS said they are about the same quality, though.


----------



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

I dont know who your whole seller is but there ripping you off its cheaper here in cali then amazonia and the amazoia distributor is here in cali.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

AW0L said:


> I dont know who your whole seller is but there ripping you off its cheaper here in cali then amazonia and the amazoia distributor is here in cali.


His wholesaler is really expensive on some items and this is one of them. I use the same wholesaler so I know what price he's talking about...


----------



## Loop (Jan 8, 2011)

Are there any places to order this online? I was thinking of trying some out, but I've never seen it locally.


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

My lfs sells it for 40 bucks a bag. I assumed it was a 20 lb bag. How does this compare to the price of amazonia? I'm not sure how to compare liters to lbs. 

If it isn't worth it, I'll probably just go with flourite


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

It's a 12 pound bag. 6 liters.


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

Wait, Mr aqua bags are 12 lbs or amazonia is 12 lbs? If it's the former, what a rip off. I gotta double check next time I get to the store


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

mordalphus said:


> It's a 12 pound bag. 6 liters.


At 40$ per bag retail, this is about the same as a 9 liter bag of ADA AS, or you get 50% more free with ADA, which is premimum pricing anyways for the name.
If they want to sell it, they need to do better on that. 

In Australia and in Taiwan as mentioned prior... it is half the price of ADA soil.
Then it's not bad.

I do not know the wholesale pricing, but I do not think it'll be that different. If you order a smaller amount, then the cost goes way up. If you buy a large shipping container, then the cost goes way down. Same with ADA or anything you might buy.


----------

